# Pictures of components for Sport Wood Steering Wheel



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

I have the restoration guide assembly view but hoping someone has actual pictures of the parts that make up the sport wood steering wheel. Specifically, trying to understand the turn signal cancel cam and horn contact spring. Can't seem to understand which cam and horn switch pieces are for the sport steering wheel vs the standard wheel. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

